# love this shawl



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsN-S/nocturneDK-FanShawl.html

tons of new patterns that are absolutely beautiful and free
http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_patterns.html


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've made that. I love it, too. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Great shawl.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I'm having a ball looking at all these lovely free patterns. No housework done though. Lol


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, how beautiful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That is a gorgeous shawl! Thank you for the link!


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I've made that. I love it, too. Beautiful colors.


I would love to see your shawl. was it difficult?


----------



## suzan3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful ,Thank you for the link!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> I've made that. I love it, too. Beautiful colors.


Was it hard to make? I love that pattern but am a bit intimidated.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice - thanks for posting this.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful. 
Thank you for the link


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful...


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful shawl beautiful color. Thank you for sharing. Will add to my never ending list.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link. It is a great shawl.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful pattern, have saved it, not sure if I will make it but one never knows.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice--love it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

It is beautiful, the yarn is what made that particular one so lovely =)


----------



## Raye18 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've made two and they work up beautifully. The back also looks great in this pattern but you better like weaving in ends!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. I was recently looking for a pattern like this and couldn't find any so I'm finishing up something else. This one will be added to "the list." Thanks for the inspiration and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I too love this pattern. I've printed it ready to put in my folder of 'one of these days' patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely! Lots of pretty patterns on this site.


----------



## OHIOMAX (May 30, 2013)

THANK YOU...Just what I was looking for and FREE.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful! There is a similar pattern in crochet on pintrest; would look super in the same colors as this knit one.
it is by Valerie Martin 
About 59,100 results (0.35 seconds) 
Search Results

Ravelry: Crochet Fan Shawl pattern by Valerie Martin
www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-fan-shawl

Jul 11, 2012 - This pattern is the crochet version of the Panda Silk DK Fan Shawl. I tried to keep the texture and feel of the original shawl. (VM)


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> Thank you for the link. I'm having a ball looking at all these lovely free patterns. No housework done though. Lol


Same here, but who cares!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------

